

Still can't decide on a Payment System. Please HELP - j1477

[content removed by owner]
======
Brushfire
The reason you fall under higher risk is because you are transferring or
aggregating funds instead of just collecting. This means you could be prone to
money laundering. The new paypal api (that's in beta, see x.com) allows
transactions like this without you taking the holding/fraud risk. Its probably
your best shot.

Outside of that, you could try to get arrangements with an escrow provider
(like escrow.com) to handle the payment part of your transactions.

~~~
ankeshk
I am facing a similar problem.

So had checked X.com - but discarded them. Because they don't work with credit
card transactions yet - only PayPal. Which would mean at least half the
transactions being lost...

------
barmstrong
I went through this same problem a while back. The hard part was the direct
deposit, most companies didn't offer it. I finally ended up using
<http://www.achdirect.com/> I'm not sure I would recommend them - their
support was horrible, and the dinged me with a $100 "hidden fee" - but they
were the only company I found who had an API for both billing and direct
deposit and it did end up working eventually. BrainTree rejected my app too.

I wrote a ruby active_merchant plugin to interface with ACHDirect - ping me if
you want the source.

------
ljharb
I'm about to implement Recurly <http://www.recurly.com/> on my own site, on
top of PayPal Website Payments Pro.

Recurly abstracts my gateway's API stuff and stores payment details so I'm not
tied to my gateway - much like I wouldn't use a Comcast email address to have
the freedom to change TV providers.

Worth a try. Note: I'm a potential customer of theirs and have no other
affiliation.

~~~
schtono
Offtopic: Can I use recurly outside the US? I'd need it for a b2b website and
have nothing but a German bank account and credit card. Thanks!

------
jacquesm
I know of one company that can do this, I don't like advertising friends
businesses (simply because you might think I promote them because they are my
friends).

I've used their services for several years now and they are in for the long
haul and seem to be doing pretty good.

Warning though:

1) they're not cheap

2) the requirements are stiff, a lot of applicants get rejected

3) you'll need a Dutch BV to even begin the acceptation process, this will
cost you a bundle. Even then the application may be declined (that's not their
call, but the banks / PaySquares).

If all that hasn't scared you off yet drop me a line.

If 'barmstrong's solution works for the amount of the deposits you are looking
at then that might be an easier solution.

Have you talked to your bank about this ? Have you talked to VISA ?

They might be able to give you pointers about which parties can handle the
functionality you are looking for, they usually keep pretty good tabs on their
IPSPs and gateways so they should be able to tell you.

------
aquaphile
You need a "card not present" specialist, that understands ecommerce/tech
startups. I highly recommend talking with JetPay (jetpay.com). They are the
largest CNP payment processor, and they are an engineering company (even the
CEO is an alpha programmer geek). Furthermore, they can integrate directly
with you so you don't need a middleman (e.g. Authorize.Net). Their API and
services support is outstanding -- see <http://www.jetpay.com/cc_update.php>
for details. We just wish we'd found them a year earlier!

------
Edinburger
Can you elaborate on the PayPal isuses? Have you looked at PayPal
Authorization & Capture? I am launching an equipment rental site and planning
to use PayPal Authorization & Capture to help me take deposits.

~~~
j1477
Visit <http://www.paypalsucks.com/>

------
olalonde
This article might help you: <http://sitepoint.com/article/merchant-account-
review>

